# Download a Billion Lives



## kimbo (16/4/17)

Just downloaded all good

http://public.upera.co/49Ph6ffa

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 11


----------



## KZOR (16/4/17)

Thanks @kimbo 
Looking forward to watching this.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Huffapuff (16/4/17)

Great  I've been wanting to watch this.


----------



## William Vermaak (16/4/17)

Thanx @kimbo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Effjh (16/4/17)

Just streamed this, it is pretty well done. So far unfortunately it's a case of preaching to the choir. This needs to get out there for everybody see, it needs to be free, it needs to be on Youtube and Netflix etc. 

I hope this gets pirated to shit and spread all across the world, keeping such an important message behind a pay wall is nearly as morally questionable as the organisations being challenged by the documentary. I deeply appreciate what these guys have done, but is useless if only seen by and known to people who already know the truth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (16/4/17)

The thing is, will non-vapers care enough to even sit through it? Wayne said Kate was bored stiff by it - and she's a vaper!  

The problem with this narrative is that it has no impact for non-smokers. They couldn't care less whether Big Tobacco, Big Pharma or vaping take over the smoking cessation market. They don't use any of the products so one player pulling dirty tricks to screw over the others and get the market doesn't interest them. If non-smokers are to watch this, it needs to contain something that will resonate with them. There may be interest for smokers. But then Aaron could just as well have made a shorter infomercial for vaping, which lays out the medical case for switching from smoking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## William Vermaak (16/4/17)

It is a scary eye opener and it feels great that we are at the forefront of this war, and I got another good reason to drop the stinkies. Do it to screw your government 

But in all seriousness if anyone doesn't have bandwidth to download this. Pop me a PM and I'll mail you a copy. I'm hand delivering a copy to my GP next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (16/4/17)

Very awesome to hear and when I have land based internet again I shall be downloading, viewing and sharing.

But for the love of <deity> could you please fix the title. Your 'L' key was on a vape break when you type 'download'

And what's the best my Irish ancestry will shine through and this post will have a type somewhere.


----------



## Effjh (16/4/17)

RichJB said:


> The thing is, will non-vapers care enough to even sit through it? Wayne said Kate was bored stiff by it - and she's a vaper!
> 
> The problem with this narrative is that it has no impact for non-smokers. They couldn't care less whether Big Tobacco, Big Pharma or vaping take over the smoking cessation market. They don't use any of the products so one player pulling dirty tricks to screw over the others and get the market doesn't interest them. If non-smokers are to watch this, it needs to contain something that will resonate with them. There may be interest for smokers. But then Aaron could just as well have made a shorter infomercial for vaping, which lays out the medical case for switching from smoking.



I think smokers are the one and only group that needs to see this..not vapers nor non-smokers. They are the 1 Billion this whole thing is aimed at. I think there are tons of smokers who buy into the anti vaping bs the media spews at us everyday. If this docu can give just some of them the info to make a more informed decission rather than a Huisgenoot or News24 article..well thats a life saved.


----------



## zadiac (17/4/17)

craigb said:


> Very awesome to hear and when I have land based internet again I shall be downloading, viewing and sharing.
> 
> But for the love of <deity> could you please fix the title. Your 'L' key was on a vape break when you type 'download'
> 
> And what's the best my Irish ancestry will shine through and this post will have a type somewhere.



So was your "d" key when you type*d* "type" (in the past tense) 

Sorry, just had to. My OCD got the better of me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb (17/4/17)

zadiac said:


> So was your "d" key when you type*d* "type" (in the past tense)
> 
> Sorry, just had to. My OCD got the better of me


You see! Call it karma, call it Murphy's law. Dammit. 

@kimbo thanks for fixing the heading and thanks again for posting the link. Have an awesome day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## fbb1964 (12/8/20)

One word. WOW. Watched it last night with the misses and it's very informative. I managed to sneak a posting past the Gestapo KGB guards in a few local FB groups and instantly the feedback was very positive. Thanks. I found it on YouTube complete not cut or bad quality. Interesting seeing how Greg Hunt is just following the worn out global formulated script dictated to him, no new surprises there.


----------



## Stew (12/8/20)

I tried to follow the link in the first post on this thread and it says "Invalid or Deleted File"


----------



## Adephi (12/8/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## fbb1964 (13/8/20)

OMG my apologies for not including the youtube link. Was late night here peeping in at ecigs!


----------



## Stew (14/8/20)

I found this really informative, but I think a lot of people won't watch this documentary all the way through. I also think someone that is anti smoking / anti vaping will continue to pick up all the negatives and won't look at the positives and just continue to put all the positive into file 13 and hoard the negatives, lumping them all together like a bundle of firewood. It needs a scorpion to jump out of the fire wood to wake them up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stew (14/8/20)

This is dated 2016 so well before the movie release.
https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/archives/award-winning-documentary-claims-vaping-save-billion-lives/


----------



## fbb1964 (14/8/20)

This is the official release date according to imdb. See pic attached.

how good is this. NZ govt telling smokers to start vaping as alternative. I'm starting to like NZ a lot..

https://www.quitstrong.nz/switch-vaping

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt (14/8/20)

I only watched "A billion lives" this morning, terrible of me, I know. I have to say though that it was a massive eye opener and I will never again take my ability to vape for granted ever again.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## StephenE (18/8/20)

I watched this and thought it was bang on. Can't wait for the new nicotine movie.

It might just have changed my way of vaping though. I've been on 0-2mg nic for almost a year now and perhaps that was a bad decision. I can see the benefits of a higher nic content and I'm gonna adjust.

I've also had my first post lockdown lunch with ample whiskey and reckon there's some benefits to working on a high nic and alcohol diet.

In the words of Dire Straits -

"If you wanna run cool, you got to run on heavy, heavy fuel".


----------

